# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  انا أهم الاعضاء فمن يمانع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## غسان

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




نعم .. لا تغضب مني فأنا استحق هذا اللقب ...

و للأسف لا يوجد عضو يستحق هذا اللقب ...

بل أقول و بكل جرأة أفضل وأهم عضو ...

فالكل يهتم بي ويرجو سعادتي ...

قد لا أخفيكم ان بعض الأعضاء قد يعجب من كلامي ...

و يعتقد اني عضو مصاب بالغرور ...

و أقول له صدقني انت بدوني لا قيمة لك ولا نفع منك ...

ولكن عندي مشكلة بسيطة ...

طبعاً لأني استحق الإهتمام فلابد من معرفة مشكلتي لكي تعالجو مشكلتي ...

مشكلتي انا هناك بعض الأعضاء وللأسف يحاول التضييق علي ...

ويقوم بأعمال يعتقد انه يريد بها اسعادي ...

ولكنه وللأسف اصاب بسببه بالضيق والوهن ...

لا تعتقد ان هذه المشكلة تكون علي انا فقط ...

ولكنها تتعدى لكل الأعضاء ...

وهنا المشكلة ...

أرأيت انا اهتم بك ...

ولكن للأسف هذه الأعضاء لا تريد ذلك ...

انا اعلم ان الشيطان له دور في ذلك ...

وكذلك نفسك الأمارة بالسوء ... ولكن ماذنبي انا 

لابد ان تكون لك وقفة مع نفسك ...

فأنا استحق من الإهتمام اكثر من هذا ...

ارجوك ... لا تعذبني 

لا تحاول المخادعة انت ايضاً مقتنع بقرارة نفسك بذلك ...

كيف يعيش اهم عضو في مثل هذه الظروف القاسية ...

أرجو الإنقاذ بسرعة ...




هل عرفتني 











أنا















(( ::::انا قلبك :::: ))






اهم الأعضاء في جسمك 



اهتـــــــــموا بقلوبكــم..



واجعلوها مشغوله بذكر الله فقط_



__
__
__

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

يا قليي يا غسان

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

صحيح انت عضو مهم بس ما في اسهل من جرحك وتحطيمك وخنقك

شكراااا غسان

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

فعلا اهم عضو لدرجة انك اسير... انت الان  في الاسر, فقد وقعت كأسير حب حتى اشعار اخر....

----------


## khaled aljonidee

رايق ما شاء الله عليك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> فعلا اهم عضو لدرجة انك اسير... انت الان في الاسر, فقد وقعت كأسير حب حتى اشعار اخر....


_شكلك غرقان على الاخر عمااار_
_\_
_\_
_\_
_مشكورين على المرور_

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشكور غسان..

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  


_اقتباس:





شكلك غرقان على الاخر عمااار
\
\
\
مشكورين على المرور







_




 :Db465236ff:  شكلك فهمتها غط :Db465236ff: 
قصدي انه ممنوع يحب حتى اشعار اخر :Db465236ff:  سوالفك

----------


## غسان

> شكلك فهمتها خلط
> قصدي انه ممنوع يحب حتى اشعار اخر سوالفك


_سوالفي ... خلص يا سيدي زي ما بدك مع انه المعنى واضح ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_



سوالفي ... خلص يا سيدي زي ما بدك مع انه المعنى واضح ...


_


يا اخي شكلي رح اطلع من الجهاز :Db465236ff: بحكيلك قسما انه ممنوع يحب.. خلص دخل الاسر وانحكم عليه حتى اشعار اخر .. شو الشغله بالطبه؟؟ :Db465236ff:  كلامك مش مفهوم :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> يا اخي شكلي رح اطلع من الجهازبحكيلك قسما انه ممنوع يحب.. خلص دخل الاسر وانحكم عليه حتى اشعار اخر .. شو الشغله بالطبه؟؟ كلامك مش مفهوم


_خلص زي ما بدك ...._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
> _
> خلص زي ما بدك ....
> _



 مع انه هالرد ما عجبني كثير :Db465236ff:  بس يالله مرقتها.. اول فرصه رح اشوفك فيها الي حساب عسير معك.. بدك تحببني بالطبه شكلك بدك تقضي علي... صحيح كيف حسان؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:



مع انه هالرد ما عجبني كثير بس يالله مرقتها.. اول فرصه رح اشوفك فيها الي حساب عسير معك.. بدك تحببني بالطبه شكلك بدك تقضي علي... صحيح كيف حسان؟
_


_ طيب مالك زعلان صيت غنى ولا صيت فقر ... ... حسان بسلم عليك ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
اقتباس:



مع انه هالرد ما عجبني كثير بس يالله مرقتها.. اول فرصه رح اشوفك فيها الي حساب عسير معك.. بدك تحببني بالطبه شكلك بدك تقضي علي... صحيح كيف حسان؟








طيب مالك زعلان صيت غنى ولا صيت فقر ... ... حسان بسلم عليك ...



_


 لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Db465236ff:  طيب يا غسان طيب..  :Db465236ff:  سلم على حسان امانه

----------


## غسان

_يوصل ..._

----------


## mylife079

مشكور غسان

----------


## الولهان

مشكور غسان بتستاهل

----------


## حلم حياتي

شو هالرواق غسانووووووووو
مشكور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو يا غسانووو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هههههههههههههههه كنت فايت بدي اسب بس الله رحمك غسان خخخخخخخخخخ
والله زمااااااااااااااان عن سوالفك*

----------

